# Sunday edge



## grouperscooper23 (Jun 5, 2015)

Had a great day on the water Sunday left around 6:00 and went out of pcola pass headed to the pass to catch bait and it was very scarce so headed due south to a private spot and we were limited out within 30 min of our 3 person limit since it was flat we headed out to the edge and nailed it also on the way back I. We stopped at a spot that was lit up on the screen first drop a 38 inch gag grouper that has released to get bigger man did that hurt


----------



## grouperscooper23 (Jun 5, 2015)

Gag


----------



## grouperscooper23 (Jun 5, 2015)

All of them


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what's your recipe to cook grunt?

jack


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great pic!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> what's your recipe to cook grunt?
> 
> jack


Those look like porgies to me 

Looks like a nice trip sucks about having to leave that gag go


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

cody&ryand said:


> Those look like porgies to me
> 
> Looks like a nice trip sucks about having to leave that gag go


my mistake. i meant to say porgy. 

jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's I Jack, we understand....
First get ya a grunt, now cook it this way:
https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/grits-and-grunts-51168010


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Sure is sad having to throw that Gag back.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mac1528 said:


> It's I Jack, we understand....
> First get ya a grunt, now cook it this way:
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/grits-and-grunts-51168010


frankly mac, i've never had grits and grunts.
i've eaten fish and grits though.

jack


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------

